# Solved: Zonealarm vs Sygate vs Windows Firewall



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

I would like to know which free firewall is a better choice..Sygate or Zonealarm. I read that both are good but Sygate does a better job than zonealarm in blocking, but the sygate version that is online is 5.6 and is not updated because it is under Symantec now. Can anyone recommend which one is better to use-should I use the outdated Sygate or Zonealarm that is updated? Or are there better firewall software than those are free to use? Should I use Sygate even though it is outdated? What about the firewall that is built in Windows XP?


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

As a former Sygate user, the free Online Armor works in a similar fashion. It works well with Avast too. Or you could look at Zone Alarm.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stick with the built-in Windows firewall, unless you have a specific reason for using a third-party firewall.

Sygate 5.6.2808 hasn't been updated in many years and was popular with Windows 98SE and ME, so I advise against using it.

ZoneAlarm can be too aggressive and intimidating, especially for newbies and novices, and it's known to conflict with certain programs and computer functions.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The negative side of Windows XP's Firewall is its lack of outbound traffic monitoring. It doesn't monitor programs and applications trying to gain access to the Web, especially malware.

Fortunately, Windows Vista and 7 have remedied the situation.

But still, Windows XP's Firewall is better than nothing, and normally sufficient if you don't have malware that got through your antivirus in the first place.


----------



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess I'll just install Online Armor on my XP machines, and use the windows 7 firewall on my other machines since they both control incoming and out-coming connections. On XP, should I leave the XP firewall enabled while I have Online Armor running?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> On XP, should I leave the XP firewall enabled while I have Online Armor running?


No, never run more than one firewall and one antivirus on a computer.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've had good success with Online Armor + XP

I do like the Win7 Firewall along with the Advanced Security option.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Be aware that Windows 7 does not protect outbound connections by default. You have to go to Control Panel > Administrative Options > Windows Firewall with Advanced Security > middle pane -- Windows Firewall Properties > and for Domain Profile , Private Profile and Public Profile - set Outbound Connections to 'block'.

Then you will have to make outbound rules to allow your selected progerams to connect out; like your antivirus updater and your browsers.


----------



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

I checked and XP automatically disabled the XP firewall after I installed Online Armor. Right now I'm using the Online Armor Firewall, Avira Antivirus, Superantispyware, and Spybot S&D- I beleive this is a good combination. There is one firewall, one antivirus (Avira with guard monitoring), and two antispyware [ superantispyware (for scanning), and Spybot (for guarding/detecting)].


----------



## pspuria81 (Oct 28, 2010)

i use the AVG security package and it works very well for me

__________________
www.theinformativemonkeysblog.tk


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would definitely replace Spybot with the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> I would definitely replace Spybot with the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.


I second that. :up:


----------



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

Phantom010 said:


> I would definitely replace Spybot with the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.


..but the free malwarebytes doesn't have realtime protection. I was thinking of having something guarding such as Spybot's resident/tea-timer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start it and then update its definition files and then run a quick scan with it and then select and remove everything it finds.

Do this about once a week and you'll be fine. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Spybot's TeaTimer can be problematic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

